# NPR Spurs DH to Action



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How wonderful that your DH called in and got this advice. I think it's worth checking out and hopefully you'll find an effective treatment.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It is so hard to watch or hear. I do need resolution before it’s 2x a month. Once is too many. Is epilepsy considered a genetic defect or is it like a lightening strike?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> It is so hard to watch or hear. I do need resolution before it’s 2x a month. Once is too many. Is epilepsy considered a genetic defect or is it like a lightening strike?


I think it is a genetic defect as my friend has a male, and against my suggestion she breed him numerous time, She denies it but some of the puppies has the same thing.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am happy you are able to follow the panel's suggestions! So many pet owners due to prohibitive costs cannot! Thank your lucky stars for your insurance huh?! Give Buck a big hug and belly rubs and tell him I have him in my bedtime prayers! Good Luck!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry Buck has had more seizures :'( I thought of you recently when Maizie possibly had a seizure (I'm not entirely convinced that's what it was, but vet thought so). We've had several dogs in the family with epilepsy--one we had to put to sleep in the early 80s because they didn't have the treatments they do today. On the other hand, our Maltese/poodle mix lived to 16 and had a great life because we got her on the perfect mix of meds. 

Seizures can be genetic or they can be environmental. They can be a one time thing, three time thing, or can occur regularly. It's hard not knowing when and how often they'll strike. 

I'm sending my best wishes and lots of ((((((hugs))))) to you and Buck.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This whole ordeal is a lesson on many levels. I have a five year contact for clear genetic health for five years, these tests are going to cost $3K plus the deductible, which exceeds Buck’s purchase piece. He is four. My breeder would get me another dog, but we are a one dog only, household and I just want Buck to be okay. We could never consider returning him. (Okay, most days we wouldn’t consider returning him.). Maybe the unkindest cut of all is that PetPlan is better than our health insurance!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers going out to your family and Buck. It is so frightening. My springer had seizures later in her life and it always scared me. Medication helped. Sounds like the vet panel has some constructive ideas regarding tests for Buck. Glad your PetPlan is there to help cover the costs.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear you and Buck are going through this. I hope it's nothing untreatable and that the right meds are found.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

That is great that you have health insurance for your pup, and I hope you get some answers/treatment options.

I have only experienced seizures with one of my dogs (thankfully). Matilda (cockapoo) had her first seizure when she was around 1.5 years old. My memory of her assessment is somewhat fuzzy (because this was back in 1999), but I am fairly certain the vet put her on phenobarbital immediately and did not do much testing. We did not have pet insurance (don't know if this was even an option back then) and my grandmother was living with us under hospice, so we just went with the meds and hoped it would all work out. The meds did not completely stop her seizures; I believe she still had 1-2 seizures every month for the rest of her life. We worried she would have them when we were not home and she would get injured, but this never happened. Despite her seizures, Matilda lived past 17 years old. I got very emotional every time I witnessed one and just stayed with her until it was over, and made sure she was able to do normal things (walk, eat) when it was over. We believe this was genetic for Matilda. We did not get her from a good breeder and even complained to the BBB about the breeder after getting her due to her health problems, but giving her back was never an option. In my heart I believe all you can do is love a dog for what they are and do your best to take care of them. 

This was so long ago now and I am hoping that treatment options have gotten better.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Good luck with Buck’s tests! I am so sorry you’ve had to see him like that but very glad you are able to get tests done. There are many different types of seizures in humans at least and with some kinds the people don’t even remember the during. Hopefully Buck is like that too. He’s lucky to have you


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Such a fortuitous coincidence for you all. Sending hope this gives you answers and that they're easy ones to live with.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm sorry buck has had seizures. Even with a health guarantee how many of us would be able to give our dog back to the breeder? It is good you have Pet health insurance, I've thought about it but haven't pursued it. I've had it in the past b ut frankly back then it wasn't great though helpful, the costs per month outweighed what I got from it. But you never know. I hope they are able to find a solution. Pretty neat having a call in to get info.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get good answers and a good management plan out of those appointments. I would be so upset if one of our dogs was having such issues. On the other hand epilepsy can be well managed. My younger niece has had mild seizures that have been medically well controlled. She needs a medical clearance to get her driver's license, but otherwise is graduating from HS today near the top of her large and competitive class, will be attending UMass Amherst in the fall and plans to become a veterinarian.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s really fortunate that Buck will have all this testing. I’m hoping it leads to perfect management, or even better, elimination, of his seizures.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If you don’t have pet insurance, you need to have a dedicated health savings account for your dog. I bought it before Buck turned a year old, after reading about a member’s enormous bill for her dog’s broken leg and the struggle of another paying for Addison’s Disease treatment and testing. DVM Mark Wright, author of “Breedfreak:The Dog Breed Guide for Normal People with Real Lives, Families and Budgets”, estimates an average of $10K in lifetime medical expenses for poodles. The good news from Dr. Wright is that he gives poodles very favorable reviews.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Seizures can be genetic or they can be environmental. They can be a one time thing, three time thing, or can occur regularly. It's hard not knowing when and how often they'll strike.


Exactly! There is no knowing. 

Do understand that seizures are, as a one-time thing, quite harmless. I MAY see a seizure once or twice a year. I will not use Phenobarb twice a day to mitigate against that... the cure being more annoying than the disease.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry Buck has had more seizures. What good fortune to have had your DH on the road and listening to the radio when he was. And that you were wise to buy PetPlan. They really do seem like a fantastic company.

I'm guessing your breeder will want to know the results of Buck's testing and diagnosis, even apart from anything about guarantee or any of that.

After this testing, depending on results, I'm wondering if maybe the Nutriscan testing from Dr. Dodds might be of use.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

http://vethospital.tamu.edu/files/hospital/services/Siezures Levine Brochure.pdf

I am hoping that they will put Buck on some of the newer classes of drugs mentioned toward the end of the article.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I certainly hate to hear that he had another seizure! Thinking of you and Buck!
I only know that if our dogs ever have major issues we will be at TAMU pronto. Their emergency number is in my phone and I know it will take me 55 minutes to get there.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

As you know, Draco developed seizures last year. We saw a neurologist in January and she put him on Keppra for them. There is no toxic level buildup like phenobarb, and there is no need for more than just yearly bloodwork. It does not really affect them like phenobarb does where it can really zonk them out, make them tired and zombies. 

I hope they don't find anything wrong with Buck, and that it is "just" epilepsy and be easily managed with easy drugs! Good luck!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for Draco’s medication name. I’ve put it in my phone. Buck can be lethargic in his senior years, but not now.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris had one seizure at age 10 and I know how terrifying this is to see. She recovered and never had another and we never knew why she had this one. As you know, she lived to age 14.

My vet's lab was 2 at the time and was having one every 6-8 weeks....he chose not to medicate his boy and he lived with the seizures until passing at 12. Howard said at the time that it was just as terrifying for him as a veterinarian to watch his boy go through this and he felt helpless watching it. His opinion was as long as seizures did not increase then Hawk would do better in the long run without the medication side effects.

My friend Tom's big lab Shadow had seizures all 13 yrs of his life. He had 2-3 a week when Tom adopted him as an abused puppy. 3 yrs later a friend educated him about the evils of "grocery store brand" dog food and upon a change to high quality food Shadow's seizures dwindled to 1-2 a YEAR. He lived a long, very loved life.....he was Iris' boyfriend and she stuck to him like glue when they were together.

I am sorry your lovely big boy Buck has had this to deal with. Hopefully the upcoming tests will provide some answers and peace of mind for you all.

I'll be sending good thoughts and many prayers your way for your handsome boy Buck!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

In some cases a tendency to develop epilepsy could be genetic, but there are many causes. It sounds like your vet is checking Buck out very carefully. Here's hoping there is good treatment for him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought we could suck it up until he hit the 2x/month, and then see the specialist. We can’t. It’s way too disturbing. I was holding onto Iris’s story, VQ, but we had two more. Better to get all the testing done and then go forward with daily meds.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There seems to some evidence that it runs in family lines. On the other hand it can be a total lightening strike like the seizures I have. Which means you have no way of knowing for sure why the seizures start. I am glad you are getting testing done. Seizures can be scary and can be dangerous.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Spindledreams, exactly. They can be dangerous. I was really concerned about how fast his heart was racing, the third time. Not to mention.that he could injure himself, running into sharp edges if we were not around. They frighten and disorient my brave boy and are so upsetting to see even though they only last a few minutes. 

We have our evaluation on Tuesday and later a 7:30 appointment for the MRI and whatever other tests are indicated.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Off we went this morning for our 9:00 AM appointment with the neurologist. What a lovely reception area with stone archways and accents, complimentary pink leashes, coffee bar and a waterwall. There were plush mats you could use for your animal. Buck was pretty stressed and didn’t notice all of the amenities, Including the blowup photos of his doctor with her dog on the walls.

The doctor was as nice as the reception area. She was so complimentary about Buck and admitted a standard was the breed she aspired to own one day. (She admitted she had gotten sucked into getting a rescue.) Maybe she says that to all of her clients, but she did mention in her notes how attractive and friendly he is. She examines all of her patients on the floor and she got the poodle swirl and then a nice sit. When she went back to her desk. Buck sat next to her, licked her arm and got a treat. He was on very good behavior.

She was not unduly alarmed with 3 seizures 5 months apart. Thank you Bigpoodle, I looked like a genius to have Keppra in my notes along with my seizure diary. Start the Keppra now or later, do the MRI, spinal tap, infectious disease test now or later. DH then sidetracked onto nutrition which she agrees is important. Salmon, coconut oil and something available at Whole Foods which I hope Apple didn’t autocorrect, MCT oil. Then a further digression onto medical marijuana, by DH, because that has been in the news. Cornell and another prominent vet school are already on it. Stay tuned

I am going to copy our general vet with her notes and recommendations when we see him this week or next. I’d like to get another round of blood work before we start Keppra and keep him in the loop before we get the MRI etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The specialty practice with the ophthalmologist I have taken Peeves to has a lovely reception area too!


The neurologist sounds really nice and it sounds like you are making some progress.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mfmst, I am just catching up on this thread, so sorry to hear about Bucks seizures. I can't imagine how disturbing it must be to watch him have a seizure, but you and DH are being very thorough in your approach. I was interested to see the MCT oil, I put that in my morning smoothies. How does it help dogs? Best of wishes going forward, and give that big beautiful boy a big hug from me.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is good that you are now laying out your 'Plan of Action' and you sound like you trust the advice of the Neuro! It is good to hear that she talked 'with' you and not 'at you'!!! As you know, we all will be waiting for a report on every step of Buck's medical journey! Buck is now on my God Bless list at bedtime too!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was at my CVS, today and inquired about the price of Keppra. There’s an ugly confluence of human meds for dogs, $200 for a one month supply! The neurologist said the best prices were usually at Costco or Kroger, around $30/month. She gave us a GoodRx card. GoodRx sources the cheapest prices and you can print coupons. Okay... I usually drop my prescription off and stay with that same pharmacy. It certainly appears like I will be chasing the best price for the foreseeable. This is a 2x/day forever prescription.

I have an appointment with his regular vet, on Monday. He goes to the groomers tomorrow, where he is now accorded ASAP status because of the seizures. I met the owner of a CKC, a “ruby” one, while I was waiting for Buck’s paperwork that had seized at the groomers one time, and they were already at the neurologists. I should have asked if he listened to NPR


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Mfmst.. it is sticker shock on some people meds used in treating animals. Walter Grey's initial quote for Cisapride used to treat his Megacolon was $1000 for a month supply of pills, now I get it specially compounded at a local pharmacy, well a 30 min drive, for $49.95 liquid form taken 3X a day it is even Salmon flavored. 
Pharmacists are very helpful with the coupons, I hope all goes well for Buck


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rosie just turned 9, and she was officially diagnosed with idiopathic epilepsy in November 2013 and started on phenobarbital. She has a seizure about every three to six months, sometimes more. Our vet thinks hers are brought on by stress. She has certain things that can trigger her (fireworks, etc). Hers usually last only a couple minutes. She starts shivering then cranes her head up and falls over. Taking her outside and holding her brings her out of it. Then she’s usually tired afterwards and falls asleep.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Unfortunately got a crash course on seizures with my Dalmatian (whom I had to put down in March) but thought I should add my two cents because I talked to loads of people and learnt so much I feel compelled to share it. I will list most of what I have learned in bullets - that way I can give you info and stay less emotional... (only 3 months for me since I lost mine, so it still hurts like hell....)

1. It absolutely does run in lines - my dog's half brother started the same type of seizures at the same age (grand mal at 4 years old) My health conscious otherwise excellent breeder was in complete denial that it runs in her lines even though I identified the dog (maternal grandmother) that what to be put down due to seizures. The big cope-out was there is no genetic test for it, ergo we can't prevent it. So not much help from the breeder. This is the health chairperson for the national club - so the denial runs very deep in many breeds.

2. Cornell is top notch - treated my dogs brother for now 4 years although his seizures are less severe than my dog's.

3. Start immediately with a seizure log: date - time - location - and most important duration (very important info for your vet) plus special notes (drool amount, ways in which this seizure looks different etc)

4. Keep the dog contained when you cannot be with him. The way you describe your dogs seizures they are called "running seizures" the running is incredibly violent - it is hard to describe when you have never seen it. My 60 pound Dalmatian was thrashing against walls - breaking all kinds of things - full size doors broken, picture frames with glass flying everywhere, flower and their pots and soli thrown across the living room - it was horrifying. They are completely out of control but the seizure moves their legs and whole body - when they finally collapse and start shaking it is a blessing because the dangerous running finally stops.

5. There is loads of different advice what to do during a seizure - two things helped me enormously: throwing a light blanket over the face (cut off light stimuli) and icepack on the lower back (helped cut our seizure time in half) The timing of a seizure is critical = the longer, the more potential for permanent brain damage. Some people very much do not like to interact with their dog during a seizure because of fear of getting bitten - a very real concern. NOTHING that happens during a seizure is intentional - the dog has zero recollection or control of his actions.

6. On a day when a seizure happened - cut out all going out, stimuli, even playing and make it a very calm, dark, quiet and chill day because a brain that just endured a seizure is umpteenth times more likely to have another one. They get really hungry and thirsty after a seizure because physically it is the equivalent of a marathon. Sleeping after a seizure is a good thing - do not wake them. Be aware of the intense need for food and watch the gulping - because of bloat concerns. They will gulp as much food as you let them - although it is ok to feed extra calories (you also don't want low blood sugar - remember the calories have already been used in the seizure) but make sure that the eating speed is somewhat controlled.

7. Seizures one after another are called clusters. It's what killed my dog in the end since every time one happens after another, the brain has less chance of recovery - a seizure is very much a heart attack of the brain.

8. A good thing you only have one dog because seizing dogs are in huge danger of being attacked even by their long time loving dog companions - it's a pack thing.

9. Every dog has a tell = signal a seizure is about to begin. Mine would start swallowing weirdly because his first body function to go haywire was uncontrollable drooling. The dog already has no control over his actions at that point - crazy running is about to begin - time for you to grab a blanket and your icepack. He should be in a small room - padded as much as possible without bric-a-brac or obvious hazards such as glass patio doors etc. I would not let mine out to the yard because more space is more violent running = is more danger to crash into things full speed - dogs can break their necks in this phase.

10. We had excellent success (3 months seizure free) with Zonisamide - a newer seizure drug that has low side effects. It did affect my Dalmatian's hearing - it is of course obvious that there can be no more off leash walking - because a seizure on a trail (which could happen) would be impossible to control.

11. You want to keep switching it up when it comes to seizure meds - if you have something that works, the brain can get used to it and it loses effectiveness. Your dog will not be out of seizures until he has been completely seizure free for at least 7 months.

12. I would keep the heavy hitter drugs like phenobarbital as medications to be used when it gets worse (it may or may not). However every single seizure makes the next one more likely. In other words if your dog has had 4 seizures he is more likely to have a fifth than a dog that has only had 1 seizure in his life. 

13. I would not waste my money on valium rectally for cutting seizures short (costs about 100$ per shot and it is virtually impossible to administer anything rectally during a seizure - believe me I tried) blanket and icepack were much more effective for us.

14. Just because I know somebody is going to talk about it: my dog was super well bred - with CHIC numbers on all his relatives 4 generations back (not just any breeder) My dog was on low vaccines schedule - raw fed from birth with a very balanced diet (his dad and mom also raw fed) He was well taken care of - no flea control or heavy tick control meds ever administered orally or topically. With an organic front yard (never any pesticides applied for the last 20 years in our neighborhood). He did test positive for Lyme disease and my vet called his seizures - 'from unknown cause possible neuro expression of Lyme disease)....

15. It is obvious but don't scold the dog for anything that happens during a seizure - pee, poop, vomit all of it - totally out of their control. My totally housebroken dog was so ashamed after a seizure when he could smell his pee in our bedroom but had no recollection of how it got there. Breaks your heart. Also dogs cannot asphyxiate during a seizure while vomiting - so NEVER stick your hand into their mouth - holding the tongue is complete nonsense and a sure way to get bitten.

I personally would not leave mine at any groomers and would investigate home grooming or somebody to come to the house. Remember stress is a major trigger... had to say that - sorry...

Hope this helps you - information is power. I put down what I thought were the most relevant points - if you have questions don't hesitate. The only way my dog's death makes any sense is if we can at least pass on what we learned to help others. His DNA went to Cornell to help find a cure or test.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Moni, thank you so much for those valuable points, learned the hard way. Deepest condolences on the recent loss of your Dalmatian. Did your dog have the MRI, spinal tap etc? I am still not clear what the spinal tap discloses, although the neurologist explained and I didn’t retain the information.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Mfmst - my dogs seizures were incredible violent and long from the very get go. He did have full blood tests and Thyroid Panel (from Cornell i insisted using them - and telling Cornell that we wanted info regarding sudden onset of severe seizures). My vet concluded that MRI was a possibility but that IF we don't get the seizures under control quickly his life expectancy was so short (she gave us 6 months and was right since it only was 3 months). His first ever 48 hours of seizures - he had 11 total seizures with about half of them longer than 5 minutes. He came out of that without brain damage or personality change - which is almost a miracle in itself (he was such healthy boy overall and only 4) - unfortunately the second set of clusters was not without lasting neurological impact - it was maybe subtle how his personality changed - his staring at me as if he didn't know who I was was very unsettling but on and off - he started having little ticks (subtle shaking of his head) - his recovery after each seizure longer and longer (mobility and becoming coherent again at the end took almost an hour after the seizures) after two sleepless nights and with several visits to the vet in between with and without dog just to talk it over - I took the immense responsibility of pulling the plug BEFORE any worse personality change. My beautiful boy deserved as much. Of course you will always beat yourself up that you didn't do more - but honestly even my vet concluded that his was THE single worst case of seizures (duration, number and frequency within a short time) she had ever seen. In a case like this there is only one outcome - and she just gave me time to come to my own conclusions.....we really were not even talking treatment from the beginning but rather management....


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is heartbreaking, just heartbreaking. Cold comfort that you did the humane thing for your boy. I hope the specialists at Cornell can make a breakthrough of some kind. Again, I am so sorry you lost your magnificent dog, in what should have been the prime of life.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Somehow I missed this thread until now. Mfmst -- I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. I can't imagine the pain of watching Buck have a seizure. Best wishes to you and Buck. Hoping that the treatment plan will be fully effective.

Moni -- So sorry to hear about your dalmatian.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

I’m so sorry about your Dalmatian, Moni. The information you provided here is excellent. I keep a log of every seizure Rosie has. Shaking is sometimes but not always a sign she’s about to have one. Sometimes she doesn’t shake beforehand. We are with her when they happen, and can bring her out quickly, but we kennel them when we aren’t at home so we wonder if she’s ever had one then. I guess we would notice a change in behavior...tiredness, etc.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The neurologist also mentioned a “tell” or a signal that the dog may be about to seize. Since the first one was a total shock, the second, happened outside, we only noticed a tell with the third. Horrible, dragon breath. His seizures have always happened in the morning and that smell would have given me a minute to prepare. Close the door and get him off of the bed. I’m a seizure alert human


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> The neurologist also mentioned a “tell” or a signal that the dog may be about to seize. Since the first one was a total shock, the second, happened outside, we only noticed a tell with the third. Horrible, dragon breath. His seizures have always happened in the morning and that smell would have given me a minute to prepare. Close the door and get him off of the bed. I’m a seizure alert human


That's really interesting about the "dragon breath" tell......almost like there is a change in his body chemistry associated with the seizure. Very fascinating. Well, he now has his seizure alert human to help him stay safe.

Are you keeping a log or journal of notes for the neurologist? I would have to or I would forget to ask things or tell things to the Dr......old person brain I guess.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> I was at my CVS, today and inquired about the price of Keppra. There’s an ugly confluence of human meds for dogs, $200 for a one month supply! The neurologist said the best prices were usually at Costco or Kroger, around $30/month. She gave us a GoodRx card. GoodRx sources the cheapest prices and you can print coupons. Okay... I usually drop my prescription off and stay with that same pharmacy. It certainly appears like I will be chasing the best price for the foreseeable. This is a 2x/day forever prescription.
> 
> I have an appointment with his regular vet, on Monday. He goes to the groomers tomorrow, where he is now accorded ASAP status because of the seizures. I met the owner of a CKC, a “ruby” one, while I was waiting for Buck’s paperwork that had seized at the groomers one time, and they were already at the neurologists. I should have asked if he listened to NPR


My sister had a cat who had to have some pretty expensive blood pressure meds and she got them at Costco for much lower prices. Who knew cats could have high blood pressure? You don't even have to have a membership to use their pharmacy, for humans or pets. Walmart gave me the best price on meds Iris took her whole life for an auto immune disease. It pays to shop around.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Maybe excessive thirst or hunger would be a sign. I know the vet actually can perform a blood test that tells them if there was a seizure in the last 24 hours (I forget the chemical they are testing for - but there is an indicator of a seizure that just passed). Not that you want them to go to the vet each time after you suspect a seizure. Also there are now very cheap cameras some people install in their homes to keep an eye on their dogs. If we had had more time I would have invested in one - we switched our schedule around so somebody was always home and always awake (my husband is a night owl so he didn't mind).

@Mfmst I forgot to mention: Timing of the seizure medications is absolutely crucial. I have heard horror stories from a friend who was stuck in traffic and couldn't administer the meds on time (heartbreaking). Most seizure meds have to be given an hour apart from each other - it becomes a whole schedule thing (twice a day...several different meds at precisely 12 hours apart...) Its good if you have a neighbor or somebody as a backup (you have to train your dog to be ok with somebody coming in and giving them a special treat - it is actually easy to train). Mine loved taking his meds in cream cheese.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been keeping a seizure diary, on my phone so it’s handy for vet visits. Thank goodness both of us are home and should be able to handle the medication schedule. I’ll set alarms on my phone. We are highly motivated to manage our part correctly. I see a Costco membership in my future too.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Moni said:


> I know the vet actually can perform a blood test that tells them if there was a seizure in the last 24 hours (I forget the chemical they are testing for - but there is an indicator of a seizure that just passed). .


Really? I wonder why my vet didn't tell me about this with Maizie. I really would like to know if it was a seizure or not. The regular blood panel showed nothing of concern.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’ll ask my vet about it on Monday, Zooeysmom. I pray Maizie was just groggy.


----------

